# Does anybody have any experience with pride fifth wheels?



## txranchinmama (May 3, 2019)

I found a beautiful 2006 40' Pride Regency. It is gorgeous. It looks as though the company isn't in business anymore and I can't find any good or bad information. Would it be foolish to keep drooling over it? Does anybody know anything about the build quality?

Or are there others I should be looking out for? Trying to stay $11k or less.  I am very new at this, don't know much about rv brands at all. 

Thanks!


----------

